# Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?



## Lt.Ford (6. Juni 2014)

*Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Hallo,

bin schon seit längerer Zeit auf der Suche nach einer neuen Maus, da meine Roccat Kone+ nach über 3 Jahren so langsam aber sicher den Geist aufgibt (total abgenutzt, DPI Tasten klemmen).
Allerdings haben die meisten Mäuse katastrophale Mängel...
Angefangen habe ich vor ein paar Monaten beim Nachfolger meiner aktuellen Maus, der Kone XTD. Bei der ersten Maus hat die linke Maustaste nicht richtig funktioniert, also habe ich sie umgetauscht gegen ein anderes Exemplar. Dieses hatte allerdings ebenfalls dieses Problem und noch zusätzlich ein quietschendes Mausrad. Ging also auch wieder zurück.

Erst letzte Woche war die Kone+ (nicht XTD) bei ZackZack im Angebot und ich habe mein Glück versucht, aber auch dieses Exemplar weist erhebliche Verarbeitungsmängel auf, weswegen ich die neue Maus zurückschicken werde.
Also kein Roccat mehr.

Was gibt's sonst noch?
Ich habe mir den Filter bei Geizhals entsprechend meinen Anforderungen eingestellt:
- kabelgebunden
- USB
- Laser
- ab 3000 DPI
- Rechtshänder-Design

Meine Maus halte ich überwiegend im Fingertip-Grip, selten aber auch im Palm-Grip. Claw-Grip ist also vom Tisch.
Wenn man nun also die ganzen ungeeigneten Mäuse (zu klein, zu viele Tasten etc.) aus der ohnehin schon kleinen Liste streicht, dann bleiben kaum welche übrig.

Eigentlich hätte ich mich für die Logitech G500s entschieden, aber die soll unangenehm fiepen, darauf habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust.
Die ganzen Sharkoon Mäuse fliegen ebenfalls raus, da deren Treiber Bullshit ist, da man die DPI nicht variabel einstellen kann. Ich habe aktuell 1300 DPI eingestellt, bei Sharkoon gibt es entweder 800 (zu langsam) oder 1600 (zu schnell) zur Auswahl, die DPI sollte sich also wie bei der Roccat in 100er-Schritten einstellen lassen.
Steelseries fliegt ebenfalls raus, da es von denen einfach keine Rechtshändermäuse gibt, zumindest keine, die Laser haben und von der Form passen.
Die ganzen Ein-Modell-Mäuse von Corsair, Asus, Cooler Master & Co sind ebenfalls keine Option.

Die scheinbar einzige, passgenaue und gutaussehende Maus mit halbwegs hohem Qualitässtandard und passendem Treiber scheint wohl die Theron von Tt eSPORTS zu sein. Allerdings hat diese an der rechten Seite eine Taste, ungefähr da liegt aber mein Ringfinger auf. Eventuell würde es aber gerade so passen, da hilft nur ausprobieren.

Wie ihr seht, habe ich mich schon ausgiebig mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Da meine Mausauswahl stark eingeschränkt ist, wollte ich euch nach weiteren Alternativen fragen, die ich womöglich übersehen oder rein nach Aussehen ausgeschlossen habe.
Wichtig ist mir Qualität. Irgendwelche knarzenden, wackelnden Tasten oder Mausräder kann ich nicht gebrauchen.

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## ConCAD (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Schau dir mal die Razer DeathAdder an, die dürfte in dein Anforderungsprofil passen. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist bei der auch sehr gut.


----------



## Lt.Ford (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Danke dafür.
Die hatte ich allerdings schon "aussortiert", da sie keine DPI Tasten hat, das habe ich glaube ich vergessen zu erwähnen, sry.
Für den Moment sind also DPI-Tasten ein Muss, falls allerdings keine Alternativen aufkommen, dann werde ich die DeathAdder & Co nochmals begutachten.


----------



## xpSyk (6. Juni 2014)

http://geizhals.de/1011818 Die Steelseries hier oder schau dich mal bei Logitech um, die sind alle sehr gut, kommt da eben auf Form und Tasten an.


----------



## Lt.Ford (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Habe beide Marken aus guten Gründen im Eingangsposting ausgeschlossen. Aber danke für den Vorschlag.


----------



## N00bler (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Ich kann dir die hier ans Herz legen Tt eSPORTS Theron Gaming Mouse, USB (MO-TRN006DT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Habe die jetzt 2 Jahre intensiv genutzt und siehe da, kaum Gebrauchsspuren. Ich finde die für den Preis echt top! 
Zusatz Schnik Schnak *hust* Funktionen hat die auch reichlich.


----------



## Lt.Ford (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Perfekt, genau die hab ich ja schon in die engere Auswahl gelegt.
Welchen Grip hast du? Palm, Claw oder Fingertip? Und wie verhält es sich mit der Taste am rechten, äußeren Rand? Kommst du da mit dem Ringfinger o.Ä. dran?
Wie ist das mit dem Treiber? Kann man die Lift-off-Distanz des Lasers einstellen? Denn das ist ein Feature, das ich an der Roccat sehr schätze, man kann die Empfindlichkeit extrem krass einstellen, dass sie schon bei der geringster Anhebung nicht mehr reagiert.
Ich habe gelesen, dass man die DPI in 100er Schritten einstellen kann, stimmt das?


----------



## Combi (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

also meine alte kon+ (hat meine perle,is wie am ersten tag und meine kone xtd
ist auch noch wie am ersten tag.war noch nie so zufrieden mit einer maus,vor allem der support is ein traum.
dagegen razer..der größte mist aller zeiten.
hatte jede razer und immer 2x,weil meine holde auch zockerin ist.
insgesamt über 700 euro an razer schrott.vor allem die mamba mit 2x 130 euro und nach 1 jahr beide sender defekt.
razer antwort wegen ersatzteilen...gibts nicht ...neue kaufen...

ich bleibe bei roccat,keine probleme,super verarbeitung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lt.Ford (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Naja, ich habe es nun mittlerweile 5x mit der Kone versucht und nur 1 davon, meine jetzige, ist so, wie sie sein soll.
1. Kone+: Mausrad defekt (vor 3 Jahren)
2. Kone+: Meine jetzige, perfekt, aber abgenutzt und DPI- Taste defekt (seit 3 Jahren)
3. Kone XTD: Linke Maustaste kaum Feedback (vor 6 Monaten)
4. Kone XTD: Linke+Rechte Maustaste kaum Feedback + quietschendes Mausrad (vor 6 Monaten)
5. Kone+: Linke Maustaste extrem laut, rechte Maustaste knarzt, Mausrad sitzt locker und die Gleitfüße sind flach, d.h. sie kratzt auf dem Mauspad -> totaler Fail (vor 1 Woche)

Und das sind alles keine Montagsmodelle, sondern das ist Standard. Die Montagsmodelle sind eher die, die funktionieren >.<
Anhand den Zeitangaben sieht man, dass das keine einzelne Produktcharge ist, sondern komplett durchgehend ist.


----------



## N00bler (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> wie verhält es sich mit der Taste am rechten, äußeren Rand? Kommst du da mit dem Ringfinger o.Ä. dran?



Kommt man locker dran, wobei ich die nicht besonders nutze 



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Kann man die Lift-off-Distanz des Lasers einstellen? Denn das ist ein Feature, das ich an der Roccat sehr schätze, man kann die Empfindlichkeit extrem krass einstellen, dass sie schon bei der geringster Anhebung nicht mehr reagiert.



Einstellen kann man soweit ich weiß nicht. Sobald ich die 2mm anhebe reagiert die nicht mehr.




Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass man die DPI in 100er Schritten einstellen kann, stimmt das?


 

Da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ob das in 100er Schritten geht vielleicht kann man das bei der mitgelieferten Software einstellen. Habe ich aber noch nicht nachgeguckt.
Bei den Tasten womit ich die DPI auswähle habe ich 4 Einstellmöglichkeiten von langsam bis ganz schnell bzw...100-5600DPI.


----------



## Lt.Ford (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Okay, danke schonmal.
Mit "an die Taste drankommen" meinte ich eigentlich, ob man aus Versehen dran kommen kann, sorry, hätte es etwas klarer formulieren sollen ^^

2mm klingt schonmal sehr gut.

Könntest du das mit den DPI-Schritten eventuell noch irgendwie nachschauen? Habe gerade nochmal gegoogelt und ein paar Screenshots des Treibers gesehen, auf denen nur fest definierte Stufen auswählbar waren. Darunter waren 800 und dann 1600 DPI und das ist wie gesagt sehr suboptimal, da 800 viel zu langsam ist, aber 1600 schon etwas zu schnell.


----------



## N00bler (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Versehentlch bin ich bisher noch nie dran gekommen. (Nagut, jede Hand ist anders ^^)



Habe gerade selber nochmal nachgeschaut. Die Schritte sind leider wirklich festgelegt.
Könnte man das nicht evt.. über Windows oder das Spiel noch ein wenig mehr anpassen?


----------



## Ion (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Logitech G500s Gaming Mouse, USB (910-003604/910-003605/910-003607)
Die nutze ich, läuft 1A

Hat aber eben nur 2000 DPI
Kannst dir auch gerne mal die G502 Proteus Core anschauen, die geht bis 12000 DPI


----------



## Luemmel (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

SteelSeries Rival - beste Ergonomie die ich je in der Hand hatte. Habe sie erst seit 2 Tagen und fühlt sich an wie für meine Hand gemacht. Ist allerdings ein optischer Sensor mit bis  6200 DPI


----------



## Andrej (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Ich nutze die SteelSeries Sensei bei notebooksbilliger.de und bin zufrieden mit dieser.
Aber es kann passieren,dass das Mausrad quitscht bei schnellen scrollen oder die Farbe von der Maus abgeht.


----------



## Lt.Ford (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*



Ion schrieb:


> Logitech G500s Gaming Mouse, USB (910-003604/910-003605/910-003607)
> Die nutze ich, läuft 1A
> 
> Hat aber eben nur 2000 DPI



Wie ich bereits im Startposting geschrieben habe, fiept diese Maus anscheinend und darauf hab ich nicht wirklich Lust. Ansonsten wär's die aber geworden >.<



Ion schrieb:


> Kannst dir auch gerne mal die G502 Proteus Core anschauen, die geht bis 12000 DPI



Danke, werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen. Mehr als 3000 DPI sind allerdings nicht nötig. 99% der Zeit habe ich 1300 eingestellt und in manchen Szenarien beim Zocken (Battlefield, Panzer) ist eine höhere DPI Zahl kurzzeitig sehr hilfreich.



Luemmel schrieb:


> SteelSeries Rival - beste Ergonomie die ich je in der Hand hatte. Habe sie erst seit 2 Tagen und fühlt sich an wie für meine Hand gemacht. Ist allerdings ein optischer Sensor mit bis  6200 DPI


 


Andrej schrieb:


> Ich nutze die SteelSeries Sensei bei notebooksbilliger.de und bin zufrieden mit dieser.
> Aber es kann passieren,dass das Mausrad quitscht bei schnellen scrollen oder die Farbe von der Maus abgeht.



Wie ich ebenfalls bereits geschrieben habe, ist Steelseries komplett vom Tisch.
Generell ist es mir egal, ob optisch oder Laser, mir geht es nur um die Lift-off-Distanz und diese ist bei optischen Mäusen (für mich) unbrauchbar, teilweise kann man die Maus einen gefühlten Kilometer in die Luft heben und sie reagiert immernoch.


----------



## Ion (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits im Startposting geschrieben habe, fiept diese Maus anscheinend und darauf hab ich nicht wirklich Lust. Ansonsten wär's die aber geworden >.<


 Was soll die machen? O.o
Nutzt du das Mauspad auf deinem Ohr? Spielst du grundsätzlich ohne Ton?

Es kann sein das sie fiept, doch bei mir fiept der ganze PC weil ich unter Tinnitus leide 
Die Proteus Core hatte ich schon mal hier, doch die ging zurück weil sie mir zu schmal ist für meine Hände. Schade drum, denn sonst war das eine super Maus.


----------



## drstoecker (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

ich nutze seit monaten eine madcatz rat5 und mit der komme ich auch gut zurecht. hatte vorher auch einige razer mäuse und die waren alle müll. zur kone findest du haufenweise kritiken im netz das scheint auch der letzte rotz zu sein. am besten du fährst mal in den nächsten laden und testest die vor ort.


----------



## Fox2010 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

madcatz rat5 hat aber auch so kleine dünne Füße zudem macht die auf manschen pads Probleme.

Zum TE ein optischer ist sofern er gut ist einem Laser minimal überlegen, Liftoff ist so ne sache die G400s fiept nicht hat halt ein billiges Kabel wie meine alte G400 aber der Optischen Laser hat nur eine Liftoff von 2.5mm die ist bei einer Lasermaus auch nicht kleiner wie der G500s auch 2.5mm Liftoff.

Ansonsten die G602 ist Kabellos der Sensor muss nur auf den Tisch mit dem Kabel, Batteriezeit bei mir 24/7 an und noch 100% das seid einer Woche und wurde jeden Abend etliche Stunden genutzt. 
Perfekt ist die auch nicht aber ich find sie nicht übel. 

Morgen kommt meine G500s aber eine von Warhouse mal sehen ob diese Fiept und ob man es hört, da es ein Rückläufer ist wäre es wohl zu erwarten


Hast aber recht ich hab auch eine Woche gesucht dann einfach die G602 genommen, will aber die G500s mal probieren sofern sie nicht hörbar fiept wäre die mir lieber da sie meiner alten MX 518, G5, G400 etc. am nähesten kommt.

Der Satz ist ja mal Geil


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Andrej*
> ...



Sowas geht garnicht Quietschen und Farbe die abblättert, da sieht die  maus ja in 4Monaten aus als wäre sie aus dem 2ten Weltkrieg 
ich ersetze Meine nie weil sie Defekt sind sondern weil sie abgenutzt sind


----------



## Lt.Ford (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

@Ion: Die Maus soll fiepen, piepen, pfeifen oder wie auch immer du es bezeichnen willst. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob ich das Mauspad auf meinem Ohr betreibe  oder nicht, in vielen Rezensionen bei Amazon steht eindeutig drin, dass man sie in einem ruhigen Raum wahrnehmen kann -> absolutes No-Go.

@Fox, drstoecker: Den Bildern nach zu urteilen erscheint mir die Rat5 auf jeden Fall viel zu klein, insofern ist sie raus.

@Fox: 2,5mm empfinde ich doch schon etwas viel, zumindest im Vergleich zur Roccat, die 1mm hat (als niedrigste Einstellung).
Und dass ein optischer Sensor einem Lasersensor vorzuziehen ist, weiß ich ^^ Aber wie gesagt fällt ein optischer Sensor wegen der vergleichsweise hohen Liftoff-Distanz flach.


----------



## Fox2010 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Naja die meisten haben ja Laser das soll ja nicht das Problem sein^^
Das Problem ist das wie du sagst die Quali nachgelassen hat, irgendwas ist immer die eine Fiept, die andere hat das billigste Kabel die andere sieht nach Nutzung aus als wäre sie aus dem 2ten Weltkrieg nach einigerzeit harter nutzung

Ich war bzw. bin auch noch auf der Suche fals meine G500s fiept, Razer gibt zu schnell den Löffel ab überall steht minderwertige schalter die sich abnutzen, da kann man in 2 Jahren sicher auch 3 mal die Maus hinsenden. G502 die neue soll sich an den Füßen schneller abnutzen und naja find sie zu teuer für das Geld.

Da bleibt einem nur bestellen und testen, ich würd einfach mal eine G500s im Laden auspacken und schauen ob sie fiept, die G500 hatte das Problem auch aber meinem Bruder seine hörst du nicht fiepen das hörst du nur sofern du sie an dein Ohr hälst. Vielleicht hast du luck und eine von 10 die nicht hörbar fiept


----------



## eXquisite (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Roccat, Logitech Razer und Co haben seit Jahren diese Verarbeitungsmängel, aber vor allem die Jüngeren kaufen diesen Elektroschrott auch, ist das selbe mit Headsetz 

Was du machen must, ist losgehen in deinen Fachhandel und Mäuse testen. Es gibt wenig gute Mäuse, da die oben genannten eher Alibimarken sind als wirklich gutes zu produzieren!
Daher einfach testen, bei mir war es am ende doch die Corsair M95 welche ich Anfangs auch ausgeschlossen hatte.

Gruß


----------



## Fox2010 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Naja im Fachhandel kann er sie aber auch nicht Testen, die meisten Märkte oder alle haben ja keine Games drauf und ob sich die Maus auflöst, das Gummi ablättert oder sich die Farbe schnell abnutzt oder die Tasten in 3 Monaten nicht mehr gehen merkt man alles erst sofern man den Shit gekauft hat.

Daher geb ich für den ganzen krempel auch nicht mehr soviel geld aus wie früher bei 60euro für eine Maus ist absolut ende, meist lieber gebraucht wie neu bei Amazon Warhouse für 45Euro kaufen dann ist der Ärger nach einem Jahr oder weniger zumindest nicht ganz so groß.

Würd mir einfach eine Logitech Kaufen, würde noch zu Roccat greifen aber da hast du ja auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Ich werd dir mal Morgen berichten ob zumindest die G500s fiept da sie Morgen ankommt bzw. heute Mittag ankommt.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*



Combi schrieb:


> also meine alte kon+ (hat meine perle,is wie am ersten tag und meine kone xtd
> ist auch noch wie am ersten tag.war noch nie so zufrieden mit einer maus,vor allem der support is ein traum.
> dagegen razer..der größte mist aller zeiten.
> hatte jede razer und immer 2x,weil meine holde auch zockerin ist.
> ...


 

Sorry für den OT aber so alt wie du sagst kann deine Kone ja gar nicht sein, oder du verwendest den PC eher selten 
Meine Pure Optical ist nun ca nen halbes Jahr alt und hat nen bissel mehr geschafft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bezüglich der G500:
Den Kollege von mir hat die nun schon ne Weile im Einsatz und die ist nicht lauter als jede andere Maus auch  Fiepen oder Quietschen konnte ich bzw er bisher nicht feststellen.


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Und dass ein optischer Sensor einem Lasersensor vorzuziehen ist, weiß ich ^^ Aber wie gesagt fällt ein optischer Sensor wegen der vergleichsweise hohen Liftoff-Distanz flach.


 
Ist bei der G502 nicht der Fall. Ist auch ein optischer Sensor aber nach der Kalibrierung auf den Untergrund ist die LoD auch bei 1mm. Ich hab die jetzt selber eine Zeit lang am Rechner und bin zufrieden. Die Form war für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig weil ich sonst immer symmetrische Mäuse benutzt habe. Benutze die Maus im Claw Grip und das klappt wunderbar. Das schöne bei dem Sensor ist, das da nichts mit Interpolation hochgerechnet wird. Die 50 DPI Schritte von 200 bis 12000 sind nativ. Da wird kein Pixel übersprungen wie es bei Mäusen gerne vorkommt wo der Sensor per Interpolation mehr Leistung verpasst bekommt.

@Robonator
Was Combi schreibt kannst du getrost als Spam abschreiben. Der klatscht sein Loblied über die Kone überall per Copy and Paste rein. Teilweise hatte die Maus in einem älteren Post schon mehr Klicks drauf als in neueren. Sollte dann ja eigentlich andersrum sein.


----------



## Lt.Ford (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Was kannst du mir über die Lautstärke des Mausrads bei der G502 sagen?
Laut mehreren Amazon-Rezensionen ist es unerträglich laut und ein Rücksendegrund.

Zur G500s: Das Fiepen kann nicht jeder hören, da das ein hochfrequenter Ton ist. Ob man ihn hört hängt vom Alter und der "Qualität" der Ohren ab. Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen, dass eher jüngere Leute das Fiepen hören, da diese einfach noch besser hören, vor allem hohe und niedrige Frequenzbereiche.


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Das Mausrad ist halt gerastert. Die Rasterung ist gut. Da macht es halt Geräusche. Das ist ganz normal. Auf die Rezensionen würde ich nichts geben. Sind wahrscheinlich Deppen die vorher mit dem Touchpad gearbeitet haben und sich wundern das ein Mausrad halt Geräusche macht wenn man es benutzt. Aber so laut wie die das darstellen ist das nicht.


----------



## Lt.Ford (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Hmm...
Habe mir nun noch mehr Amazon-Rezensionen durchgelesen und es wird nicht besser, so ziemlich jeder kreidet das Mausrad an, egal ob 1* oder 5*.
Da die Maus für mich das Wichtigste an einem PC ist, will ich mir soetwas nicht antun, d.h. die G502 fliegt raus.

Nur was bleibt dann noch übrig? >.<


----------



## 3NR4G3 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Habe mir nun noch mehr Amazon-Rezensionen durchgelesen und es wird nicht besser, so ziemlich jeder kreidet das Mausrad an, egal ob 1* oder 5*.
> Da die Maus für mich das Wichtigste an einem PC ist, will ich mir soetwas nicht antun, d.h. die G502 fliegt raus.
> 
> Nur was bleibt dann noch übrig? >.<


 

Nochmal zur R.A.T... Die ist nun wirklich nicht zu klein, das hintere Stück kann man relativ weit ausfahren, und wenn man dann seine Hand auflegt, fühlt es sich ziemlich ähnlich wie einer Kone an. (Hab ich bei MM mal Probeangefasst, glaube die Kone war ne XTD..)

Die normalen R.A.T.s haben keine einstellbare LiftOff Distanz, wenn ich meine 5er hochhebe, verzieht der Zeiger schon ein bisschen... Aber es gibt jetzt seit neuerem die TE (Tournament Edition), da ist sie unteranderem sehr wohl einstellbar, ebenso sind bei allen R.A.T.s die DPI in 25er Schritten regelbar, kann sein, das das bei der TE nochmal besser ist. 

Dafür hat sie kein Alu-Chassis mehr, und das Gewicht ist auch nicht mehr einstellbar. Wiegt dadurch nur 90g. 

Mad Catz R.A.T.TE Gaming Maus, Matt Schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Lt.Ford (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Klingt gut, aufgrund des Gewichts ist sie für mich aber unbrauchbar. 90g ist viel zu wenig, bei mir kann eine Maus quasi nicht schwer genug sein^^
Meine Kone wiegt 122g und ich habe noch alle 4 5g-Gewichte drin, d.h. sie wiegt insgesamt 142g. Das wären 52g Unterschied und das ist schon zu krass.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Juni 2014)

Wie wäre es mit der cm storm sentinel 2.


----------



## Lt.Ford (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Laut mehreren Amazon-Rezensionen soll sich bei der schon nach 1 Monat die Beschichtung ablösen.
Da ich vorhabe die Maus mehrere Jahre zu benutzen, ist das ein No-Go.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Juni 2014)

Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Laut mehreren Amazon-Rezensionen soll sich bei der schon nach 1 Monat die Beschichtung ablösen.
> Da ich vorhabe die Maus mehrere Jahre zu benutzen, ist das ein No-Go.



Komisch bei mir ist noch alles dran.

Und ich benutze sie schon zwei jahre.


----------



## Lt.Ford (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Keine Ahnung, ich kann nur das wiedergeben, was ich gelesen habe.
Das kommt wahrscheinlich auf die Benutzungsdauer an, z.B. ob man sie 12h/Tag oder 1h/Tag benutzt.


----------



## Fox2010 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Ich hatte die teure bzw. war sie mal teurer CM Storm inferno, ist eine gute Maus aber die Beschichtung löst sich wirklich, und zwar ist die Maus mit einer Gummibeschichtung überzogen darunter ist glates Plastik.
Sobald man an der Maus anfängt die Seitentasten zu reinigen an den schlitzen da setzt sich wie überall nun mal dreck ab löst sich da das Gummi nach einer zeit minimal und irgendwann ist es abgescheuert oder es hängen kleine fetzen ab.

So nun ist wie versprochen die G500s hier auf dem Tisch und ich kann dir berichten sie fiept, bin nun extra zu meinem Bruder gegangen der eine normale G500 hat und die hatt das selbe Problem, jedoch kann ich sagen sobald der Tv an ist oder der PC läuft hört man es nicht. Ich hör es auch nicht wenn ich den Tv ausmache sondern nur wenn man das Ohr über die Maus hält.
Werd das heute Abend mal im Auge behalten ab 12uhr wenn alles so ruig ist im Haus, jedoch ist das Mausrad zu bemängeln es ist leicht wackelig wegen dem Freilauf und da man kann es auch nach links und rechts drücken was ich nicht toll finde das seitliche geklicke braucht man fast nicht und geht zu leicht, passiert mir sehr oft das sobald ich im Game oder beim Surfen der linksklick oder der rechtsklick ausgelöst wird sobald ich Mittig eigentlich drücken will.

Es geht seitlich einfach zu leicht, ich glaub da ist meine G602 besser auch wenn die 500s besser in der Hand liegt.


Würd dir also empfehlen die G400s zu nehmen das dünne Kabel ist zwar billig aber es kratzt nicht am Mauspad, es scheuert nicht wie der Stoff an der Tischkante auf. 
Sie hat eine gute Liftoff für einen Optischen Sensor und ein besseres Mausrad zudem soll das ja nun doppelt gefedert sein gegenüber der alten G400.

Ich denke ich bleibe bei meiner G602 oder leg mir die G400s zu bin mir noch nicht sicher ob mir das so mit dem Mausrad zusagt werd da heute Abend mal 2Stunden spielen müssen.

Schreibfehler sind vorhanden und ein Feature


----------



## FrozenEYZ (7. Juni 2014)

@Fox ich hab die G700s und kann deine Probleme mit dem Mausrad iwie nicht nachvollziehen 

@TE gibt es besondere Gründe, warum es unbedingt ne Kabelmaus sein muss?

Hab jetzt beim überfliegen der 3 Seiten nix gefunden


----------



## Fox2010 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Warum nicht nachvollziehen sobald man einmal nicht richtig druckt in der mitte was bei schnellen Games der fall ist löst nicht der Mittlere klick aus bzw, wird der linke oder rechte vom Mausrad mit ausgelöst das steht so auch in den tests und kann dir also das selbe sagen, ka ob deine G700s das selbe Mausrad hat aber sowas ist nicht prikelnd, klar vielen macht das nichts aus sofern der Mittlere druck ja noch auslöst aber fals nicht kann das in einem Game dich den Sieg kosten.

Kommt drauf an wie man spielt ob man eher leihenhaft zockt oder später mal schon Pro mässig unterwegs sein will dann wird man mit dem Rad nicht glücklich meine wird wohl zurück gehen.

Der TE schreibt ja er mag schwere Mäuse da bist du bei der G602 richtig aber die liftoff ist etwas hoch könnte auch wieder nichts für dich sein 
Ist zum kotzen mit den Mäusen warum verpasst man einer guten Maus so ein Mausrad
Den Seitlichen links und rechts klickpunkt weg machen, Mausrad etwas fester einfassen und Rasterung erhöhen, der Freilauf könnte ja drin bleiben und die wäre top


----------



## FrozenEYZ (7. Juni 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Warum nicht nachvollziehen sobald man einmal nicht richtig druckt in der mitte was bei schnellen Games der fall ist löst nicht der Mittlere klick aus bzw, wird der linke oder rechte vom Mausrad mit ausgelöst das steht so auch in den tests und kann dir also das selbe sagen, ka ob deine G700s das selbe Mausrad hat aber sowas ist nicht prikelnd, klar vielen macht das nichts aus sofern der Mittlere druck ja noch auslöst aber fals nicht kann das in einem Game dich den Sieg kosten.
> 
> Kommt drauf an wie man spielt ob man eher leihenhaft zockt oder später mal schon Pro mässig unterwegs sein will dann wird man mit dem Rad nicht glücklich meine wird wohl zurück gehen.
> 
> ...



Gut, ich will nicht weiter rumbohren, da ich nicht weiß, ob ich das gleiche Mausrad habe. 
Mir ist diese Fehlfunktion nur noch nie aufgefallen und konnte mir deshalb nicht so richtig was unter Deiner Kritik vorstellen.


----------



## Fox2010 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Der Linke und der Rechte klick ist um mit dem Mausrad zur Seite zu scrollen ich weiß nicht ob das deine hat, vielleicht weisst du was ich meine, die meisten haben ja nur hoch und runter scrollen und den Mittleren Druckpunkt die G500s kann noch freilauf und rechts und links scrollen wenn man das Scrollrad seitlich drückt und genau das wird auch beim Mittleren klick ausgelöst wenn man nicht 100% mittig draufdrückt.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (7. Juni 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Der Linke und der Rechte klick ist um mit dem Mausrad zur Seite zu scrollen ich weiß nicht ob das deine hat, vielleicht weisst du was ich meine, die meisten haben ja nur hoch und runter scrollen und den Mittleren Druckpunkt die G500s kann noch freilauf und rechts und links scrollen wenn man das Scrollrad seitlich drückt und genau das wird auch beim Mittleren klick ausgelöst wenn man nicht 100% mittig draufdrückt.



Hat meine auch. Nur kenne ich kein Spiel, das seitwärts scrollen unterstützt, bzw mir welcher Funktion hast du diesen Anschlagspunkt denn belegt?


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Juni 2014)

Warum legst du dann nicht einfach den Mausrad-Klick auf diesen Seitwärtsklick, wenn der einfacher zu "treffen" ist?


----------



## Lt.Ford (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> @TE gibt es besondere Gründe, warum es unbedingt ne Kabelmaus sein muss?


 
Ja, weil ich keine Lust auf das ständige Aufladen (Akku) oder auf leere Batterien habe.
Und weil eine Kabelmaus weniger Inputlag und eine geringere Störanfälligkeit (auf 2,4 GHz funken viele Geräte) hat, zumindest war das früher so, ob es heute noch so ist, weiß ich nicht, da ich nun schon viele Jahre Kabelmäuse benutze.


----------



## Fox2010 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Hab den mit keiner belegt ist mir aber schon 3 mal pasiert das der mittlere klick nicht ausgelöst hat weil das Mausrad seitlich geklickt hat das ist das größe problem daran, hätte man zb waffe bestätigen oder nachladen da drauf und spielt Counterstrike Go als Beispiel und der löst einmal nicht aus der Mittlere klick kann es das schon gewesen sein für dich.
Mann muss sich 100% auf eine Maus und die Tasten verlassen können und wenn das selbst nur in 10Spielen 1mal passiert ist das einmal zuviel. 

Edit:
Natürlich könnte man den Seitenklick belegen wie Teutonnen sagt aber man kann doch erwarten das die Hersteller wo schon ein Fettes G wie Gaming auf die Teile drucken auch was gescheites abliefern.
Ich frag mich ob Logitech jemals einen Gamer gefragt hat was er von dem Mausrad hällt


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Juni 2014)

Sorry, aber wenn du von zwei Möglichkeiten die Schwierige wählst, bist du selber Schuld, wenn's dann nicht klappt.

Bei ner Maus mit Seitentasten am Rad muss man halt von oben drücken, das sollte einem klar sein. Das ist jetzt nicht unbedingt die Schuld des Nagers. Einen gewissen Widerstand muss die Taste haben, sonst motzen wieder Leute Rum, weil die Radtasten bei schnellen Richtungsänderungen auslösen.

Oh und zum Thema: Ich habe sowohl die g500s als auch die g400s und mit beiden keine Probleme gehabt. Die 500s flog nur wegen der ekelhaften Seitengummierung raus.


----------



## Fox2010 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Ich drücke doch von oben nur wenn deine Finger über das Mausrad flitzen wie in Cs go üblich und der druckpunkt nicht exakt mittig ist löst der Seitenklick aus das ist eindeutig die schuld des Nagers da ich sicher nicht seitlich gedrückt habe, kann das ganze 100mal reproduzieren in Windows beim wechsel von linker Maustaste auf Mausrad, liegt daran das der Seitliche klickpunkt viel zu leicht ist da ist kaum wiederstand.

Passiert ja immer nur beim wechseln und wer achtet bitte darauf beim Spielen den Finger 100% mittig auf das Rad zu legen und zu drücken und und sofort wieder auf die linke Taste zu wechseln das geht so schnell in spielen, die Maus verzeiht dir da kein Fehler beim fingeranlegen auf das Mausrad

Und an der Maus liegt das nicht ist bei der g500 die ich heute in den Fingern hatte auch nicht viel besser.
Edit::
*Und ist nicht nur bei mir so beim test auf Gamestar war das glaub ich wird es auch bemängelt dachte nur nicht das es so schlimm ist, naja jeder empfindet es anders.
*Ein guter Spieler ist nur so gut wie seine Maus, ich spiele nicht gegen anfänger sondern Leute die schon jahrelang das gleiche Spiel zocken da geht sowas nicht wenn mein Skill schlechter ist weil das Mausrad versagt 
PS:
Ich geb der Maus heute abend mal eine Chance vielleicht gewöhnt man sich ja daran.


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Juni 2014)

Mein Gott, mach doch ein Drama draus... Wie gesagt, leg Nachladen auf diese Kipptaste - Problem gelöst.

Oder kauf dir eine Maus ohne Kipptasten am Mausrad...
Eine Maus wie die g500 MUSS einen etwas höheren Widerstand auf dem Mittelklick haben, sonst schlägst du bei jeder Mausradbenutzung zwei Tasten an und jeder beschwerte sich über das lose Mausrad...


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Ich drücke doch von oben nur wenn deine Finger über das Mausrad flitzen wie in Cs go üblich und der druckpunkt nicht exakt mittig ist löst der Seitenklick aus das ist eindeutig die schuld des Nagers da ich sicher nicht seitlich gedrückt habe, kann das ganze 100mal reproduzieren in Windows beim wechsel von linker Maustaste auf Mausrad, liegt daran das der Seitliche klickpunkt viel zu leicht ist da ist kaum wiederstand.
> 
> Passiert ja immer nur beim wechseln und wer achtet bitte darauf beim Spielen den Finger 100% mittig auf das Rad zu legen und zu drücken und und sofort wieder auf die linke Taste zu wechseln das geht so schnell in spielen, die Maus verzeiht dir da kein Fehler beim fingeranlegen auf das Mausrad



Welche Funktionen hast du denn alle auf dem Mausrad liegen?


----------



## Fox2010 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Bisher nur die Mittlere belegt mit dem Messer auf dem Mausrad, sonst halt rauf runter Waffen Switch.
Sonst bin ich echt Top zufrieden sie liegt wie meine alte MX 518, G5, G400 gut in der Hand die tasten gehen leicht und schnell, find sie auch gut und schnell beim Ziehlen da gibts wie gesagt nichts zu meckern, komm mit ihr direkt besser klar als mit der G602. Nur läuft sie nicht so flüssig über mein Mauspad Razer Goliazhus Speed irgendwie etwas rauer.

Naja könnte ja nachladen wieder auf die Tastatur legen und Messer auf die Seitentasten dann brauch ich das Mausrad nicht, mal sehen welche Maus hier bleibt.


Der Te könnte vielleicht doch mal die G502 testen das Maurad ist bei meiner G500s auch laut aber ich denke nicht das bei der G502s es viel lauter ist, die würde ich auch gern mal Probieren aber keine lust alles zu Reklamieren und am schluss auch wieder entäuscht zu werden da sie auch mehr kostet mit 75euro als meine knapp 46euro teure G500s.
Ansonsten bleibt einem echt keine Maus mehr, alle habe irgendwas wo einem nicht passt


----------



## FrozenEYZ (7. Juni 2014)

Für mich hat bei meiner alles gepasst


----------



## FCKW36 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Also ich habe die Roccat Kone Pure optical mit, wie der Name schon verrät, optischem Sensor. Die Maus hat schon mehrere Millionen Klicks hintersich (sieht man im Treiber) und sieht aus, wie am ersten Tag und funktioniert auch so. Ich bin absolut begeistert und werde mir diese Maus nach einem Defekt in jedem Fall wieder besorgen. Noch keine Maus hat mich so extrem überzeugt.

Sie liegt perfekt in meiner Hand, die Größe perfekt. Das Gewicht ist auch perfekt. Zudem ist der Sensor in meinen Augen extrem gut, sehr geschmeidig und ragiert auf jedem Untergrund, wie er soll. Zudem passt einfach auch die Verarbeitung, die Maus ist einfach wertig in der Hand.

Du hattest ja die Kone+, die soll ziemlich viele Macken mit dem Mausrad z.B. gehabt haben. Das wurde bei der Pure alles verbessert.


----------



## Lt.Ford (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Ich habe und hatte sowohl die Kone+ als auch die Kone XTD und jede dieser Mäuse hatte Probleme, aber keins davon hatte was mit dem Mausrad zu tun. Das hab ich aber auch schon alles geschrieben, man muss es nur lesen, was aber irgendwie hier keiner tut.
Lustigerweise ist die einzige Kone, die bei mir funktioniert, nämlich meine jetzige, eine aus der alten Serie, die das Mausradproblem hat. Trotzdem funktioniert das Mausrad einwandfrei, war wohl damals ein Montagsmodell 

Und ich glaube kaum, dass sich die Produktion der Kone der der Kone-Pure oder allen anderen Roccat-Mäusen qualitativ unterscheidet, somit dürfte alles von denen Bullshit sein, zumindest deren Qualitätssicherung bzgl. der Endkontrolle.
Wenn man dann mal ein (Montags)Modell erwischt, das funktioniert, dann sind deren Mäuse einfach nur göttlich, vor allem der Treiber. Wäre halt nur das Wörtchen "wenn" nicht.... >.<


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Juni 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Naja könnte ja nachladen wieder auf die Tastatur legen und Messer auf die Seitentasten dann brauch ich das Mausrad nicht, mal sehen welche Maus hier bleibt.



Mach es doch so: Messer und Nachladen auf die Tastatur und dann im Logitech-Treiber ein Makro für die zwei Seitentasten des  Mausrades erstellen.

Dann könntest du beide Befehle durch Kippen des Rades geben


----------



## dgcss (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Als Ich ständig von Logitech und Roccat enttäuscht worden war , bin ich nach Gigabyte gewechselt.
Habe nun 3 Mäuse von denen Produktvergleich Gigabyte M8000X Ghost Laser Gaming Mouse, USB, Gigabyte Aivia M8600 Laser Gaming Mouse, USB, Gigabyte Aivia Uranium, USB, Gigabyte Aivia Krypton, USB | Geizhals Deutschland (alle ausser die 1te) und bin mehr als wunschlos glücklich. 1x ist mir meine AIVIA 8600 kaputt gegangen und nach FREUNDLICHEM nachfragen wurde mir 1:1 ne neue maus zugesendet (hab meine Di losgesendet , Mi war meine neue da).

Die AIVIA und die Uranium sind wohl eigendlich Funkmäuse (die Sensoren sind mega Geil, kann selbst aufn klo noch den pc steuern  ) aber dank dem nachdenken von GiBy kannst du die Funkmaus auch als Kabelmaus verwenden !!!! (KAbel liegt bei) die AIVIA hat 9 oder 13 verschiedene Makro voreinstellungen wo du deine Lieblingsgames in verschiedene Konfis setzen kannst und die per Tastendruck wechseln.
Es liegen immer 2 akkus bei , die bei mir auf LAN Partys knapp 40 std halten. Also echt top dinger dazu supergeiler Deutscher Support , der nicht nur labert , sondern handelt.

Bei der Uranium haste nochn externes Display dabei wo du deine Konfis und makros der Tasten nochmal angezeigt bekommst usw...ist manchmal ganz nützlich  (Kannst auch tastenfolgen von der Tastatur auf 1 maustaste legen.)
Bitte nicht täuschen lassen so klein wie sie im Preisvergleich angezeigt wird ist sie nicht


----------



## Lt.Ford (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Danke, aber z.B. die Aivia hat keine anpassbaren DPI-Einstellungen, sondern nur 4 festgelegte Stufen. Und mal wieder sind die ersten beiden Stufen 800 (zu langsam) und 1600 (zu schnell).
Bei den anderen Modellen wirds wahrscheinlich nicht anders sein.


----------



## Fox2010 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Hast du schon eine Maus irgendwie in aussicht, denke am besten deine behalten die noch geht und warten bis neue kommen oder kompromiss eingehen.

Zum fiepen kann ich dir sagen das hört man nicht sofern der PC nicht lautlos ist
Werd es ansonsten so machen wie @Teutonnen sagte.

Die G602 geht leider zurück aber ist eine gute Maus, mir liegt die G500s besser in der Hand auch wenn sie nicht so gut gleitet.

Edit:
Sag auf jedenfall bescheid wenn du was brauchbares gefunden hast, hast ja auch sehr hohe ansprüche wie ich, am besten wäre man könnte sich seine Maus selber basteln von allem nur das beste nehmen^^


----------



## Lt.Ford (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Habe nun nocheinmal die Gigabyte-Mäuse genauer betrachtet bzw. in deren Handbuch geschaut.
Die besagten 4 Stufen sind nur die Standardeinstellungen, laut Handbuch kann man diese aber auf einen eigenen Wert einstellen. Das wäre auf jeden Fall schonmal sehr gut.
Mir gefällt der austauschbare Ersatzakku und der optionale Kabelbetrieb besonders, da werde ich auf jeden Fall nochmal genauer nachforschen, eventuell wird es die werden.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. Juni 2014)

Optionaler Kabelbetrieb geht auch mit der G700s. Allerdings ist das Kabel etwas dicker als ein normales und etwas weniger beweglich


----------



## Push (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

ich selber würde ja mehr auf den 3090 bzw 3310 setzen , anstatt auf Laser ....
rein Rechtshänder zB auch mal eine Mionix Naos 7000 angeschaut ? , wenn du lieber Laser willst, die gibt es auch mit einem ADNS9800 Lasersensor , Mionix Naos 8200 ... 
die Qualität von Mionix ist Top, da kommt mMn Logitech , Razer , Roccat nicht mit , auch Zowie muss sich da noch einiges hinten anstellen ...


----------



## xpSyk (8. Juni 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Optionaler Kabelbetrieb geht auch mit der G700s. Allerdings ist das Kabel etwas dicker als ein normales und etwas weniger beweglich



Die Verarbeitungsqualität bei Mäusen spricht auf alle Fälle immer für Logitech! 

PS: Dein Bild!


----------



## Lt.Ford (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Optionaler Kabelbetrieb geht auch mit der G700s.



Nunja, es geht mir logischerweise nicht um den optionalen Kabelbetrieb sondern um die Maus.
Die Logitech sieht zwar ziemlich gut aus und liegt sicher sehr gut in der Hand, aber es ist halt immernoch eine Logitech ^^



Push schrieb:


> ich selber würde ja mehr auf den 3090 bzw 3310 setzen , anstatt auf Laser ....
> rein Rechtshänder zB auch mal eine Mionix Naos 7000 angeschaut ? , wenn du lieber Laser willst, die gibt es auch mit einem ADNS9800 Lasersensor , Mionix Naos 8200 ...
> die Qualität von Mionix ist Top, da kommt mMn Logitech , Razer , Roccat nicht mit , auch Zowie muss sich da noch einiges hinten anstellen ...



Danke auf jeden Fall dafür, von denen habe ich bis jetzt noch nie etwas gehört und die Mäuse sehen in der Tat richtig gut aus.
Ich habe nur Bedenken bzgl. der Ringfinger-Ablage auf der rechten Seite, da ich 99% der Zeit einen leicht schrägen Fingertip-Grip habe, die Maus aber so aussieht, als ob man sie von vorne packen müsste.
Softwaremäßig scheinen deren Mäuse bestens ausgestattet zu sein, vor allem die Lift-off-Einstellung ist sehr praktisch.
Da werde ich auf jeden Fall noch weiter recherchieren.

//Edit:
Okay, die Gigabyte Aivia M8600 und Aivia Krypton fallen raus, da sie auch für Linkshänder sind, d.h. sie haben Buttons auf der rechten Seite, die ich da nicht haben will.
Die Aivia Uranium fällt auch aus mehreren Gründen raus, z.B. Aussehen, AA-Batterien und wegen dem Monster-Display, was ich einfach nur unnötig finde.
Bleibt also nur noch die M8000X, wobei das eher das Sparmodell zu sein scheint.


----------



## KlausLL (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*



xpSyk schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitungsqualität bei Mäusen spricht auf alle Fälle immer für Logitech!
> 
> PS: Dein Bild!



Logitech finde ich auch richtig klasse. Habe meine eine Logitech Maus schon mehr als 5 Jahre und die ist immer noch TOP  Will mir vielleicht bald die Logitech G500s Laser Gaming Maus holen. Weiß jemand ob die gut ist? Bei Amazon und hier hat die klasse Bewertungen?


----------



## Teutonnen (8. Juni 2014)

Hab meine g500s mittlerweile durch die g400s ersetzt. Die Seitengummierung fühlte sich ein Bisschen an wie grobes Schleifpapier und ich hatte immer das Gefühl, schmutzige Hände zu haben.

Der Rest ist soweit ok, wobei die Daumentasten bei der g400s auch besser sind.


----------



## Lt.Ford (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*



KlausLL schrieb:


> Will mir vielleicht bald die Logitech G500s Laser Gaming Maus holen. Weiß jemand ob die gut ist? Bei Amazon und hier hat die klasse Bewertungen?


 
Du könntest auch einfach mal den Thread hier lesen oder wenigstens mein Startposting, denn dann wüsstest du, dass nicht gut ist, da sie hochfrequente Töne von sich gibt, was zumindest für mich und viele andere ein No-Go ist. Wenn du aber widererwarten auf Tinnitus stehst, dann solltest du zugreifen, denn dann ist die Maus perfekt.

@Teutonnen: Laut einigen Aussagen kann es auch bei der G400s zum Fiepen kommen, ist allerdings nicht ganz so ausgeprägt wie bei der G500s.
Wie sieht es denn mit der Lift-off-Distanz bei der G400s aus? Kann man die einstellen bzw. wie hoch / gering ist die?


----------



## Teutonnen (8. Juni 2014)

Meine g500s fiept nicht, vielleicht hatten die einfach ne miese Charge erwischt? Oder ich Glück?

Bzgl LOD bei der g400s: Dürften auf meiner Hartplastik-Unterlage etwa 1-2mm sein.


----------



## Fox2010 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Teutonnen du hattest glück meine fiept auch aber ist für mich nicht hörbar da der PC ja auch nicht lautlos ist.

Ich würde auch zur G400s greifen ich hab aber für meine G500s nur 45.85 gezahlt daher bleibt sie erstmal, würd ich nochmal Kaufen dann die G400s, bis auf das Kabel was lediglich nur dünn ist aber auch den Vorteil hat das es leicht zu reinigen ist gibt es da nichts zu bemängeln sicher, meine G400 war schon klasse und die 400s soll sogar ein Stück besser sein.

Fiepen kann die G400s eigentlich nicht da sie keinen Laser hat.

Das mit der Oberfläche bei der G500s kann ich bestätigen, fühlt sich an wie Sandpapier am Daumen aber wiegesagt bis auf das Mausrad find ich sie gut, da die G400s aber gleich ist und das bessere Mausrad hat und kein Fiepen sollte man eher zu der greifen.

@Teutonnen ist das bei der G400s besser vom Gefühl am Daumen, hat die nicht genau sie selbe Beschichtung?


----------



## xpSyk (8. Juni 2014)

Lt.Ford schrieb:


> [...] aber es ist halt immernoch eine Logitech [...]



Sorry aber ich habe noch nie jemanden erlebt der so Markenparteisch war. Bitte veralgemeinere nicht immer so wie die NPD...


----------



## Teutonnen (8. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist ne andere Gummierung und fühlt sich angenehm an. Die Oberfläche ist glatt, diese Streifen sind nur für die Optik und das Logo steht etwas vor, stört mich persönlich aber nicht. Das Gewicht würde ich auf etwa 120 Gramm schätzen. Einsetzbare Gewichte gibt es nicht.

Als Sensor kommt ein Avago ADNS-3095 zum Einsatz.


Die Daumentasten gehen auch dann hervorragend durch, wenn man nur eine Ecke runterdrückt.

Das Kabel ist geschätzt 1,5m lang und ziemlich leicht, dürfte aber gesleeved sein. Das hole ich vermutlich selber mit NT-Sleeves nach. Dafür ist das Kabel überhaupt nicht steif. 

Das Mausrad hat keine Kipptasten und ist  ziemlich gut gerastert, dürfte aber etwas weiter herausstehen.

Die Maus hat bis zu 5 speicherbare DPI-Settings (400/800/1600 default und 2 leere Slots im Treiber) und entsprechende Tasten vor und hinter dem Mausrad. Eine dritte Taste setzt die Maus auf ein ausgewähltes, von dir im Treiber definiertes Setting zurück. Leider hat die Maus keine DPI-Anzeige, du musst also deine DPI-Profile per Gefühl unterscheiden, was kacke ist. Diese dritte Taste hilft dabei, LEDs wären aber praktischer gewesen.
Die DPI-Knöpfe gehen relativ streng und stehen nur wenig hervor, was ich persönlich positiv finde.

Die Pollingrate lässt sich auf 125, 250, 500 oder 1000 Hz einstellen. 

Ich betreibe sie bei 500Hz und 800/1200/1800 DPI - das 1200er-Profil als Standard, 800 zum snipern und 1800 für Jets.

Die Füsse gleiten nach etwas Benutzung besser als direkt am Anfang, vermutlich haben sie ne dünne Schutzschicht drauf. Die ist bereits nach kurzer Zeit weg, das Material darunter ist aber beständig.


----------



## Lt.Ford (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*



xpSyk schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich habe noch nie jemanden erlebt der so Markenparteisch war.


 
Mir ist es völlig egal welche Marke die Maus hat.
Es ist aber nunmal Fakt, dass die aktuellen Modelle von Logitech alle irgendeinen Fehler haben. Das ist unglücklicherweise nicht nur bei Logitech der Fall...

Bis jetzt wurden mir einige Mäuse vorgeschlagen und ein paar wären es fast geworden, aber irgendwie hatten alle immer einen oder mehrere Makel, weshalb sie für mich unbrauchbar werden.
Diese Mäuse habe ich ernsthaft in Betracht gezogen, wurde aber leider nichts:

Logitech G500s: Fiepen
Logitech G502: lautes und rutschiges Mausrad, zudem eben Logitech (schlechte Verarbeitung)
Gigabyte Avia *: Tasten an der rechten Seite
Tt eSPORTS Theron: DPI nicht einstellbar (warum zur Hölle!?)
Mionix Naos *: Monströser Fingerablagen-Klotz auf der rechten Seite, der wahrscheinlich nicht für einen seitlichen Fingertip-Grip geeignet ist
Corsair M95: Zu viele Tasten an der Seite
R.A.T. TE: Zu geringes Gewicht, gerademal 90g, ca. 50g zu wenig.

Die Logitech G400s wird nun auch nichts für mich, da ich mal ein bisschen nach der Lift-off-Distanz gegoogelt habe und dort einige die Sensor-Abklebe-Methode empfohlen haben. Was das über die LOD aussagt, kann denke ich jeder selbst beantworten.
Und in der Liste sind auch nur die Mäuse, bei denen mir nicht nach 1 Sekunde Google haufenweise Fehler ins Auge gesprungen sind.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. Juni 2014)

Edit habs gefunden...


----------



## Lt.Ford (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Öhm, nichts?
Die Qualität des Sensors wurde in keinster Weise in Frage gestellt, sondern lediglich dessen Lift-off-Distanz.

Abklebe-Methode z.B. hier:
"Tape-Trick" for lower liftoff-distance(LOD) with optical mice


----------



## Teutonnen (8. Juni 2014)

Joa habs grad eben auch gefunden, die dl-Speed meines Handys ist einfach legendär xD


Vielleicht liegts an meiner Unterlage, aber 1-2mm reichen bei mir. Ich heb die Maus gar nicht komplett an sondern ziehe nur den Daumen leicht nach oben, das reicht schon.
Vielleicht benutzt der TE in deinem Link ein Pad, welches gut rückstrahlt?


----------



## Lt.Ford (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Ja, es könnte durchaus an deiner Unterlage liegen. Ich habe schon des Öfteren gelesen, dass es auf helleren Unterlagen besser funktionieren soll. Ebenso macht es einen Unterschied, ob es Stoff oder Hartplastik etc. ist.

Nunja, meins ist schwarz und aus Stoff 
Meine Kone+ schafft es trotzdem mit 1mm, aber die hat auch einen Laser, deswegen präferiere ich eher Laser.

//Edit:
Eventuell wird es nun doch die Theron, da ich gelesen habe, dass man den DPI-Wert wohl doch einstellen kann, zumindest laut diesem Test:



> In the performance tab you get to pick the DPI for each of the four levels shown across the top and the left side.


Zudem gibt es auf der Herstellerseite ein komplett eigenes Tool, mit dem man die Lift-off-Distanz einstellen kann -> perfekt.
Ich werde diesbezüglich noch den User N00bler per PN anschreiben, da er diese Maus besitzt und mir das aus erster Hand mitteilen kann.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. Juni 2014)

Ich kann nicht mal sagen, was mein Pad überhaupt ist 

Dunkelblau, Hartplastik, ziemlich feine Oberfläche, unten mit Schaumstoff gepolstert, etwa 3mm dick, 80x50cm. Vielleicht finde ich was in der Art auf Geizhals, Moment.

Edit: Bestell doch einige Mäuse und teste. Du hast 14 Tage lang das Recht, vom Kaufvertrag zurückzutreten.


----------



## Lt.Ford (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Naja, dieses Bestellen und Zurücksenden ist irgendwie nicht mein Ding, jedes Mal zur Post rennen usw, zudem geht das auch ganz schnell ins Geld, wenn jede Maus 50+, teilweise 80, kostet.

Ich werde wohl mein Glück mit der Theron versuchen. Ich habe soeben gelesen, dass in dieser der "ADNS 9500"-Sensor zum Einsatz kommt, der auch in meiner Kone+ verbaut ist, d.h. mit der Unterlage wird es keinerlei Probleme geben. Zudem gibt es von Tt noch ein LOD-Tool, das hoffentlich genauso funktioniert, wie das Roccat-Tool, dann ist auch die LOD perfekt.
Scheint jedenfalls alles "perfekt" zu sein mit der Theron, ich habe sonst (noch) nichts negatives finden können. Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall nochmal ein paar Reviews und Videos anschauen, aber ich hoffe, dass ich nichts finden werde 

Zudem hatte ich die schonmal in der Hand, zumindest glaube ich das. Das war vor ca. 1 Jahr auf einer LAN-Party, so weit ich mich erinnere, war das die Theron. Ich weiß noch genau wie überrascht ich war, dass sie so gut in der Hand liegt. Habe allerdings nicht nachgefragt, um welche Maus es sich handelt :/


----------



## Teutonnen (8. Juni 2014)

Kannst ja mal in einem Shop vorbeigehen und testen. Die meisten grösseren Läden sollten Testmuster da haben.


----------



## Lt.Ford (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Habe nur Mediamarkt und Saturn in meiner "Nähe" (sind schon bisschen entfernt) und laut Webseite haben die die beide nicht.


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Logitech G502: lautes und rutschiges Mausrad, zudem eben Logitech (schlechte Verarbeitung)


 
Dazu kann ich nur eins sagen. Schwachsinn. Wenn ich mir eine Gamingmaus mit einem gut gerasterten Mausrad kaufe, dann macht das halt Geräusche. Wenn ich was leises haben will, dann kauf ich mir so ne tolle Silent Maus für 10 Euro oder einen Trackball. Die G502 ist halt eine Maus zum zocken und nix fürs Büro. Da ist mir ein Mausrad was gut gerastert ist und halt Geräusche beim scrollen macht lieber als so ein grottig gerastertes was dafür leise ist. 

Das du Laser bevorzugst zeigt auch das du dich mit den Sensoren auch nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt hast. Jeder Laser hat irgendwo eine Macke. Ob es nicht deaktivierbare Beschleunigung ist wie bei den Avagos oder der Z-Axis Bug bei den Twin-Eye Sensoren.


----------



## Lt.Ford (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Autsch, da habe ich wohl einen Nerv bei dir getroffen.
Mit den technischen Details der Sensoren und deren Bugs habe ich mich im Speziellen nicht auseinandergesetzt, nein. Allerdings weiß ich, dass es besagte Bugs gibt und dadurch fielen auch schon einige Mäuse aus der Liste raus (z.B. einige Razer-Modelle). Außerdem geht es mir überhaupt nicht um Laser oder optisch, sondern um eine niedrige Lift-off-Distanz, die bei Lasern nunmal generell niedriger und bei vielen Lasermäusen sogar einstellbar ist. Das habe ich aber auch oft genug erwähnt, du solltest nächstes Mal also vorher meine Beiträge lesen bevor du mich kritisierst.

Mit der Lautstärke des Mausrads hätte ich allgemein kein Problem, da meine jetzige Kone+ auch nicht gerade ein Leisetreter ist (die neuen Kones sind anders, habe noch ein älteres Modell). Nur die Lautstärke alleine ist es leider nicht, es kommt noch hinzu, dass es nicht gummiert und somit rutschig ist, wie auch in professionellen Tests und Rezensionen angekreidet wird. Zudem stammt die Maus eben von Logitech, welche über die Jahre qualitativ stark nachgelassen haben, genauso wie Razer, Roccat & Co (um es mal nicht nur auf Logitech zu beschränken).

Verzeihe mir also, dass ich die Maus aus mehreren guten Gründen ausschließe.
Weshalb sollte ich mir auch eine Maus kaufen, mit der ich schon vor dem Kauf unzufrieden bin?

PS: http://www.das-dass.de/


----------



## Teutonnen (8. Juni 2014)

Muss hier eigentlich jeder zweite Thread auf dem geistigen Niveau eines Kindergärtners enden? 

Man könnte seine Ansichten auch gesittet vorbringen, anstatt die Idioten-Keule zu schwingen, ihr zwei...



@TE wenn du eine bestimmte Maus ins Auge gefasst hast, dann musst du sie testen - anders kommst du zu keiner brauchbaren Einschätzung. 

Prinzipiell sind optische Sensoren tatsächlich besser als Laser, darüber allerdings eine Hexenjagd zu eröffnen, halte ich für übertrieben.


----------



## Lt.Ford (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Prinzipiell sind optische Sensoren tatsächlich besser als Laser


 
Das weiß ich, das habe ich aber auch schon geschrieben ^^

Und ja, ich werde die Theron definitiv testen. Habe nämlich eine Antwort von N00bler erhalten, die DPI-Werte kann man selbst festlegen.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. Juni 2014)

Dann mal happy testing, kannst ja ne kleine Review machen


----------



## Push (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Danke auf jeden Fall dafür, von denen habe ich bis jetzt noch nie etwas gehört und die Mäuse sehen in der Tat richtig gut aus.
> Ich habe nur Bedenken bzgl. der Ringfinger-Ablage auf der rechten Seite, da ich 99% der Zeit einen leicht schrägen Fingertip-Grip habe, die Maus aber so aussieht, als ob man sie von vorne packen müsste.
> Softwaremäßig scheinen deren Mäuse bestens ausgestattet zu sein, vor allem die Lift-off-Einstellung ist sehr praktisch.
> Da werde ich auf jeden Fall noch weiter recherchieren.


 
für Fingertip und Clawgrip täte ich mir die Avior von Mionix mal genauer anschauen , in Sachen Sensor wie bei der Naos ... Avior 7000 ( PMW 3310 Sensor ) , Avior SK ( 3310 ) ist identisch nur anders farblich gestaltet und die Avior 8200 hat eben den ADNS 9800 Laser Sensor verbaut ... 
die Daumentasten auf der rechten Seite ( ist eben eine ambidextrous mouse , sprich Rechts- und Linkshänder ) kann man auch abschalten ...
Edit :
die LoD kann man beim PMW 3310 idR auch einstellen ...


----------



## Lt.Ford (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Die Mäuse von Mionix wurden mir hier bereits empfohlen, die für mich leider nicht geeignet sind.
Die Naos-Serie fliegt aufgrund der Fingerablage raus. Die ist mir einfach viel zu monströs und verbreitert die Maus ordentlich. Zudem dürfte das mit dem Fingertip-Grip nicht so gut hinhauen (die ist eher für Palm-Grip).
Und die Avior-Serie fliegt aufgrund des symmetrischen Designs raus bzw. wegen den Buttons auf der rechten Seite. Wie du sagst kann man sie zwar deaktivieren (das wäre Grundvoraussetzung), aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass sie dann immernoch physisch vorhanden sind und genau an der Position mein Ringfinger ist, d.h. ich werde da auf jeden Fall draufkommen.
Ansonsten sehen die Mäuse von Mionix aber verdammt gut aus, sowohl vom Design als auch von der Verarbeitung her (zumindest das, was man auf Bildern erkennen kann).

Ich werde mein Glück erstmal mit der Tt Theron probieren, trotzdem Danke für deinen Input.


----------



## Lt.Ford (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Gerade eben ist die Theron bei mir angekommen....
Und ich werde sie gleich wieder einpacken, denn die linke Maustaste klappert, da sie scheinbar leicht lose befestigt wurde.
Jedes Mal, wenn ich den Finger auf die Maustaste lege (z.B. wenn ich das Mausrad bedient habe), dann klappert es.
Es klappert auch, wenn ich die Maus leicht anhebe und wieder absetze.... wow, einfach nur wow. Da fehlen mir echt die Worte.

Von der Software her ist die Maus wirklich gut, bietet alles was man braucht. Das Lift-off-Tool funktioniert einwandfrei, auch wenn es erstmal als Virus erkannt wurde. Gefühlt ist die LOD sogar geringer als bei der Roccat Kone+/XTD. DPI sind in 100er Schritten einstellbar, passt.
Mit der Form der Maus habe ich so meine Probleme, aber das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich die Kone+ gewohnt bin.
Die Seitentaste am rechten Rand ist allerdings sehr störend, genau an der Stelle lege ich meinen Ringfinger ab und komme immer an die Taste, vor allem an deren spitze Kante. Die sah auf den Bildern weiter weg aus. Evtl. gewöhnt man sich ja daran, aber das muss ich zum Glück nicht ausprobieren, da sie schleunigst wieder zurück geht.

Das bekräftigt mich aber nochmals in der Ablehnung der Mionix-Mäuse, die zwar scheinbar qualitativ hochwertig sind, aber an der Seite entweder Tasten oder eine riesige Fingerablage haben.

Scheinbar wird heutzutage echt nur noch qualitativ minderwertiger Bullshit produziert. Theoretisch müsste man sich auf ein Mal 10 Mäuse bestellen, sich dann alle schlechten aussortieren, eine gute (= funktionierende) behalten und die restlichen 9 Mäuse wieder zurückschicken, anders scheint es nicht zu gehen. Aber wer hat die Zeit und das Geld für so eine Odyssee?

Ich habe das Klappern mal aufgenommen (nur Ton): File-Upload.net - maustasten.3gpp
Dabei habe ich abwechselnd die Maustasten von oben herab mit dem Finger schnell angetippt, zuerst die linke (laut) und danach die rechte (ganz leise) Maustaste, überzeugt euch selbst >.<


----------



## dgcss (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Ansonsten mal in Irgendein "Blöd"-Markt gehen. Die haben meist Tastaturen und Mäuse als Probe auf den Regalen... mal Probegriffeln und schauen welche handlich ist und wo was klappert. Ich kann dir immernoch nur die GigaByte Mäuse empfehlen auch wenn die die Rechten Tasten haben , kannste sie ja via beigelegter Software ganz einfach deaktivieren da kannste dann da klicken wie de willst ohne das was passiert

Nur mit deinem Lift-Off hab ich mich noch nie befasst und wusste nicht für was das ist  entweder läuft ne maus gut oder nicht


----------



## Lt.Ford (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Nunja, mich stört nicht die Auslösung der Taste (ok, das logischerweise auch), sondern eher, dass da überhaupt eine oder gar mehrere Tasten sind. Wenn die nicht richtig in die Maus eingelassen sind (was zu 99% nicht der Fall ist), dann hat man nunmal Kanten und da wird der Finger schnell wund, zumindest stört es. Das habe ich bei der Theron sofort gemerkt. Und selbst wenn die Tasten gut eingelassen sind, drückt man sie immer wieder, was sehr nervig ist.

Das Problem am sogenannten "Blöd"-Markt ist, dass die nur eine wirklich sehr begrenzte Auswahl haben und diese besteht dann meist auch nur aus 0815-Mäusen, z.B. 1 von Roccat, 1 von Razer usw., von jeder Marke quasi nur ein Modell und auch nur von Marken, die ich sowieso schon ausgeschlossen habe (aus guten Gründen, siehe hier im Thread).

Bzgl. der LOD: http://www.gaming-equip.de/lift-off-distance-lod/


----------



## Maqama (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Also ich nutze seit Mitte 2011 die Razer Imperator mit 5600DPI.

Hatte eigentlich noch keine probleme, es klappert nichts, die Maus sieht äußerlich aus wie neu ( keine Abnutzung).
Manche berichten ja, dass Razer eine hohe Ausfallsrate hat, aber mein exemplar ist super.


Ich hatte die Maus damals in china gekauft, als ich dort war, der Umtausch wäre also eh schwer geworden 
Zum Glück funktioniert alles super.


----------



## Lt.Ford (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Die sieht verdammt gut aus, nicht nur vom Design her sondern auch die Form usw.
Aber laut mehreren Amazon Rezensionen ist sie von diesem Razer-Mausbeschleunigungsbug betroffen und auch vom Doppelklick-Bug.
Deshalb hab ich sie demletzt auch ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Maqama (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Die sieht verdammt gut aus, nicht nur vom Design her sondern auch die Form usw.
> Aber laut mehreren Amazon Rezensionen ist sie von diesem Razer-Mausbeschleunigungsbug betroffen und auch vom Doppelklick-Bug.
> Deshalb hab ich sie demletzt auch ausgeschlossen.


 
Wie gesagt, ich persönlich habe garkeine Probleme.
Nen Doppelklickbug hatte ich noch nie.

Die Form finde ich super, schön handlich.
Vor allem da ich den "Claw" Griff nutze.
Ich bewege quasi nur meine Hand, mein Unterarm bleibt immer recht starr auf dem Tisch liegen.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Cyborg R.A.T 7
oder Cyborg M.M.O 7 

vielleicht eine von den Beiden was für dich? da ziemlich individuell anpassbar.


----------



## Lt.Ford (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nur Schrott-Mäuse auf dem Markt!?*

Steht hier bereits im Thread, einfach lesen.
Aber hier nochmal: Zu geringes Gewicht (90g ist einfach zu wenig)
Und die MMO hat mir zu viele Tasten bzw. sind die zu krass um den Daumen herum platziert, sodass man mit diesem kaum Auflagefläche hat.


----------

